# Switching from 1/2" to 1/4" collet



## Doug5 (May 3, 2012)

Craftsman Model 320.17542 Router. Comes with 1/2" collect installed and has a 1/4" included. How to you remove the 1/2" and replace it with the 1/4"? I found directions on installing and removing cutters but not changing collets. Thank you.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

With my Bosch I just keep twisting like I'm loosening it until it comes off the shaft.

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on

==



GulfcoastGuy said:


> With my Bosch I just keep twisting like I'm loosening it until it comes off the shaft.
> 
> GCG


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The simplest thing is a 1/2" to 1/4" adaptor bushing. You simple drop it in the 1/2" collet then put your bit in. It takes less than a second. MLCS has them for $4.00 with free shipping.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

Doug5 said:


> Craftsman Model 320.17542 Router. Comes with 1/2" collect installed and has a 1/4" included. How to you remove the 1/2" and replace it with the 1/4"? I found directions on installing and removing cutters but not changing collets. Thank you.


Hi Doug,
I attached an image of the manual instruction that came with your router, that tells how to adjust the collets. Just remember to back off the router bit a little so it won't bottom out in the collet. The collets can be changed out easily.
MARK


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Router changes for collets*



Doug5 said:


> Craftsman Model 320.17542 Router. Comes with 1/2" collect installed and has a 1/4" included. How to you remove the 1/2" and replace it with the 1/4"? I found directions on installing and removing cutters but not changing collets. Thank you.


I only have to just continue loosening the collet that holds the bit and replace it with the 1/4 inch collett.


----------



## Doug5 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. Kind of thought that's what I would do but directions were a little unclear.


----------

